# looking for metal



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking for free metal. Perferably clean carbon steel. i'll come pick it up. Thanks :thumbsup: Oh ya.........it's for a dog house


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

bayougrande said:


> Looking for free metal. Perferably clean carbon steel. i'll come pick it up. Thanks :thumbsup: Oh ya.........it's for a dog house


Dog house? My gosh he will burn up in a dog house made of steel! Just sayin...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> Dog house? My gosh he will burn up in a dog house made of steel! Just sayin...


Don't worry. Note the  in the OP's post.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Ya ''''ole' snatch it just givin me a hard time.......Hey danial, I might need some help with those impact guns of each side of your torso. .......if ya know what i mean.:whistling: oh ya...... i guess i need to get a dog now.


----------

